# Making Money with Old Barn Wood



## 123maxbars (Dec 26, 2015)

I am a new member, I run a sawmill and log my timber and also do woodworking. Here is a good way to make some extra money. Barn Wood is a very popular product these days and can either be sold or made into furniture/crafts etc. Here is a video I did on how to take barn wood that would be destined for the burn pile and turn it into valuable lumber. And the best thing is that it only takes three simple hand tools and the wood is usually free if you can find a barn that has already been torn/or falling down.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQTGh6S1FRE[/ame]


----------

